# Oxine AH (Animal Health)



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I was going to put this in the Official Pigeon Talk Classic thread, under Homing and Racing Pigeons. But thought it might serve better in this section.

I have been dealing with a pigeon disease called Circo Virus. This is something that inhabits most pigeon lofts, but only "takes hold" or has a dibilating effect, on pigeons that become weak from stress. Stress can come from various sources, such as a young bird being shipped in the mail. Or birds being bullied, or whatever.

Anyway. I sought advice from a DVM who is a pigeon fancier and has done considerable work in diseases affecting pigeons. He recommended to me to use an aerosol spray of something called "Oxine AH". He said it would eliminate just about every virus or bacteria, from a pigeon loft. He said it was safe to use, with or without the birds in the loft at the time of "fogging". He also stated it was safe around humans.

This DVM told me I could read more about this substance, on a web site called shagbarkbatams.com. I did, and here is a link to what that site has to say about Oxine AH.

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/oxine.htm

I found it interesting that in my many years of pigeon racing and keeping, I had never heard of this substance. The DVM/pigeon fancier, stated that it should be used every few weeks, or even every week, to keep lofts more free of "bad stuff". Bacteria and Viruses. It apparently kills any and every bacteria and virus it comes into contact with.

The liquid Oxine AH seems somewhat reasonably priced. But a machine that makes it into an aerosol that can be used as a "fogger" is expensive. However, this article from shagbarkbatams.com has some guidance as to how "we" can make it less expensive, by purchasing a small paint sprayer, and give a location where you can order such a device.

I have ordered this Oxine AH, to attempt to eliminate Circo Virus from my loft. I wll let you know how it works out, and if any more new young birds put into my loft, get sick. I have many more birds being mailed to me in the next month.

For those that do not know. I am hosting the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic one loft race, and several pigeons have gotten sick recently. Young birds that were shipped to me from all over the country. Some took as long as five days to arrive at my location. That would certainly stress out a young bird. One night in a shipping box could do that.

Many web sites (and the DVM I consulted), state that Oxine AH can be used in the drinking water of "poultry", and put on the birds directly also.

It seems like a miracle loft dressing. Anyone here use it? Or have any complaints/comments about it?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

There's an old thread about it:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/oxine-a-h-for-pigeon-health-13202.html


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I started using it a few years ago after a lot of my birds got sick from picking up salmonella at a pigeon and dove show. I never used the fogger because it's so expensive...the paint sprayer sounds like good idea. I use Oxine AH to clean my dove loft in a spray bottle...1.6 oz. to a quart of water. You can also add it to the drinking water...15 drops to a gallon of water. Here is where I purchased the Oxine AH. Revival had the best price on shipping a gallon.
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Oxine-Fogger-and-Oxine-AH.html

Foys now sells it in quarts.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/m...749-oxine-ah-sanitizer-and-disinfectant-32-oz

Dawn


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Be careful not to get any on your clothing. It is a strong bleach.

I don't have a loft, but have rescued ferals. Had a liter or quart of Oxine AH sent from USA to Germany in 2005. Didn't use all of it, and after a a few years the contents corroded the plastic bottle, making it brittle and leaky.

The Oxine AH would kill the pseudomonas bacteria which harbor in my CF lungs, which I thought might imperil my pigeon rescues.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used it, and really liked it as I did not have to kick the bird out to use it..it also kept the dust down too, I used a new garden sprayer. now that I have a closed loft I have not bought it..but perhaps I will to do a scheduled deep clean. I have posted about how much I liked it in the past, but not many seem interested. so I stopped mentioning it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that sounds great, I wonder if the Pigeon supply houses carry it?


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Foys now sells it in quarts.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/m...749-oxine-ah-sanitizer-and-disinfectant-32-oz

Dawn[/QUOTE]

I'm going to try it


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> It seems like a miracle loft dressing. Anyone here use it? Or have any complaints/comments about it?


I use the liquid Oxine AH in a small touch up spray gun for car paint, I think I use about 5ml to the canister of water holds about 6 oz.

I have about a ten gallon air tank an I usually have to pump it up twice to use the solution up.

I try to fog the loft every 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

how many days do you give the birds water with oxine ah in it?

Has you noticed any good or bad outcomes from using it?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed the old thread Where i posted about it years ago. And it is supposed to work well Keeps the birds healthy And people healthy.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Conditionfreak, 
I used Oxine AH in a Vaporizer 24X7, on a week off a week for 8 Weeks after getting PMV 11 yrs. ago with birds & me in Loft.. Worked Great & had a Good Yr. Racing the following OB's with them. (Didn't fly them YB's) Can't remember the Amt. of Oxine I put in mixed with Water. Then I use a Hand Garden Sprayer ever so often now... Hap


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it a one time thing once in a while in drinking water or every few weeks?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't use it in the drinking water but some do. I would rather use it in a fogger/sprayer. Virkon S is another alternative for the same job. If you use it in the drinking water, follow up with probiotics as it does not discriminate between bacteria when killing them.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Oxine is supposed to be gentler than virkon.
Yes probiotics afterwards are a common sense


----------

